# Rant: Answer your Damn ads! (Kijiji content)



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

It's simple.

If you put up an ad selling something, & I answer with"I'd like to come & see (Whatever)" with a email & phone number.

ANSWER THE DAMN AD!!! Is it that hard?

Even a "Dude, you're freaking me the f$%^k out, back off!" is better than silence.

Rant over, go back about your lives citizens.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

an ad I replied to was answered 3 months later with 'are you still interested?'.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

As a kijiji regular i routinely ignore quite a few other kijiji regulars who have replied to too many ads but never bought/traded anything. Lots of tire kickers and time wasters just checking to see if it's some old lady selling her sons stuff for peanuts.

but yeah it annoys me when other people ignore me...when i reply to an ad these days it's usually just to say "i'll buy this, tell me where and when" and still i get the cold shoulder half the time.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I think some kijiji replies go straight to spam boxes. The email client recognizes that it's coming from an address other than what it claims and filters it. The poster is probably sitting their wondering why no one is replying.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Any chance you were e-mailing me about the '57 VOS LP Jr. I have up there right now?


Dude, I wish! I saw that, lovely!largetongue


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> As a kijiji regular i routinely ignore quite a few other kijiji regulars who have replied to too many ads but never bought/traded anything. Lots of tire kickers and time wasters just checking to see if it's some old lady selling her sons stuff for peanuts.


I've got a list of them now. A few years ago there would just be one person to remember but now I have 7 people. I should probably have a couple more but right now it is 'the group of 7'.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

No, but if you are from Calgary & this is your ad(http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-w-Gig-bag-and-Patch-Chord-W0QQAdIdZ487778419)

Please. Give me a PM.

Thanks.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So, I have taken a different approach.

I have posted a jiji ad for "Wanted: Les Paul Honeyburst Maple Top"

Let's see how that goes.

Maybe he put a wrong email address in the ad, & is wondering "Why hasn't anyone answered?"kqoct


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I know what the OP is talking about. Got an item up for $350. E-mailer asks if I'll take $275. I tell him $300. Never here from him again. Please just send a quick e-mail saying no. It gives me closure.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

As a general rule I have very low expectations from people who say things like "Gibson/epiphone for sale"

I suppose its gibsons fault for putting their name on the truss rod covers of old ones, but still. Makes me want to offer to pay them in Chinese American dollars.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll put any interesting ads on my watch list so I can remember them and if they disappear, I know they have been sold. I also put my phone number on my ads. I don't understand why people are afraid of this if they are selling something under $1000.00. If they have a collection or if the item is really expensive, I understand that you may feel you need to be cautious. But if you have two, three or four regular guitars or amps, you don't have anything of value any different from many others and no one is going to target your home for that. Crooks are more interested in TV's, stereos, cash and jewelry than instruments. If people had their phone numbers you could contact them a lot easier.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

last week, on friday night, i respond to an ad that was less than 30 minutes old.
my response is basically 'im interested in item, im a few blocks away, have cash. is tomorrow (saturday) good for you?'

no reply until sunday night.
it says 'tomorrow (saturday) works for me. send me your text # and we can set it up'

i started to reply that i dont have a text number, then decided the hassle wasnt worth it.
perhaps he used his cell phone to respond and it took that long to get to my email.
or perhaps the guy was an idiot.
either way, screw it.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> I'll put any interesting ads on my watch list so I can remember them and if they disappear, I know they have been sold. I also put my phone number on my ads. I don't understand why people are afraid of this if they are selling something under $1000.00. If they have a collection or if the item is really expensive, I understand that you may feel you need to be cautious. But if you have two, three or four regular guitars or amps, you don't have anything of value any different from many others and no one is going to target your home for that. Crooks are more interested in TV's, stereos, cash and jewelry than instruments. If people had their phone numbers you could contact them a lot easier.


I still get spam calls on a weekly basis from when i used to put my phone number on kijiji. telemarketers calling trying to sell me web page design or search engine listings, random states in the US calling telling me i've won something, etc etc etc. I've unsubscribed to every single one that gives you the option, i've started less and less politely asking the telemarketers to stop f*cking calling me, and i'm still in a never ending system of unwanted solicitation. it's been nearly a year since i've attached my phone # to any of my ads, and they're still coming. this is the reason i no longer use kijiji to advertise my construction services. for every one customer that replies i get 3 marketing calls.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> I still get spam calls on a weekly basis from when i used to put my phone number on kijiji. telemarketers calling trying to sell me web page design or search engine listings, random states in the US calling telling me i've won something, etc etc etc. I've unsubscribed to every single one that gives you the option, i've started less and less politely asking the telemarketers to stop f*cking calling me, and i'm still in a never ending system of unwanted solicitation. it's been nearly a year since i've attached my phone # to any of my ads, and they're still coming. this is the reason i no longer use kijiji to advertise my construction services. for every one customer that replies i get 3 marketing calls.


Have you put your number on the Do Not Call list, including your cell phone number? Once I did that the telemarketing calls went down to almost nothing. I haven't had one is 2-3 weeks. When I do get one, I politely interrupt and ask them to put me on their Do Not Call list. I never hear from them again. If you get an automated call, press the star (*) key and that signals them to take you off.

Two that I had a problem with were Bell and some company in Fredericton.

The Bell problem was over a year ago and they were calling several times a week. I finally had enough after telling them several times not to call. The last one I told him I wanted to speak to his supervisor. I told him in no uncertain terms that if I get one more call I'll report them to the CRTC. They had already been fined over $300,000.00 for this. I never heard from them again.

The Fredericton one was a fax when I had the old paper fax. I would get up in the morning and there would be about 20 pages sticking out of the fax machine and cascaded onto the floor. At that time I had a fax card in my computer and after calling and faxing them and telling them to stop sending faxes. I programmed my computer to send them a fax every three minutes from 1:00am to 6:00am with the message to stop. Three nights of this and I never heard from them again either.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

There are two companies that call routinely with live telemarketers. they've both been asked politely several times to take me off their list. this was damn year a year ago now. I've switched to hanging up on them mid sentence. they call me from a skype number and don't mention their company name unless they think you're on their hook. I suppose i could play along long enough to get the details and threaten them, but it's my bloody cell phone number they have and whenever they call i don't have the time or patience to stay on the line long enough.

The problem with the national DNC list is that it's not an international DNC list. i've had a call from at least half of the states in no particular order at least twice a month for a long time. it's the sound of a cruise ship sounding its horn announcing i've won. if you stay on until the announcement is mostly over they say "press * to be removed from our list" and trust me that's been done several times. Oddly enough this same message has come from quebec numbers as well.

I've even had to change my email address because of the amount of spam i got from putting it on kijiji. not even the blockable kind, the kind that gets sent from a slightly altered address every time. I haven't made my new email known except to reply to ads or reply to people who have replied to my ads, and now the only unwanted emails i get are from my wife. (jk love you honey)

I guess what i'm getting at is, putting any sort of personal information on kijiji is a poorly placed gamble. the internet in general is a scary place and kijiji is the dark alley behind the scary place.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

All righty peps.
Found a DLS for sale here in Calgary.
Emailed.
Responded.
Said I'd feed the kids some lunch, & come out in about 30 minutes.
Said there was someone else looking, so "first served"

Said ok, will be there in 30 mins.
Response "OK"

Driving.

27 minutes later, the guy texts "DLS gone"

I was around the corner.

Come....on!!!!!

You know who you are, I'm angry,you (Insert phallus word of choice here with other body-part or orifice).

Rant over.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> 27 minutes later, the guy texts "DLS gone"
> I was around the corner.


That's just not right. If you want to toilet paper the house I'll help.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

kat_ said:


> That's just not right. If you want to toilet paper the house I'll help.


lol...that does suck. I had something similar happen to me too and it is frustrating. I also hate it when people don't reply - happens to me on craigslist all the time and it frustrates the hell out of me...how long does it take to respond with a few words...c'mon people! k, rant over ;o)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that I'm under 50% for responding to ads and getting a response back.

I don't get the logic in advertising something for sale and not responding.
A couple of times, I'd gotten a response weeks later.
Most times, I wouldn't bother, but once I responded and didn't get a response back, again.
Flakes.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I once tried to buy something I really needed for work from a guy on Kijiji who lived about an hour's drive away. We set up the appointment and I drove out there only to find that no one was home. After I got back home I saw an email from him saying he'd been visiting a friend and asked if I could drive back out there. I bought from someone else and reported his ad. 

As for the telemarketing calls, we had a wave of middle of the night calls from Africa for a while. I think the scam was if you called them back you got charged a ridiculous per minute fee or something. Anyway, we'd get some girl who was in her twenties calling and then saying, "Oh, sorry, my sister keeps calling you." And giggling at me. It might have been cute if it was 3pm instead of 3am and didn't happen every night. After two weeks of this and repeated warnings that she was going to cop it from me, I held the phone up to one of our smoke alarms and hit the test button. They never called back.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Some eBay sellers just as bad-a guy in Porcupine Ontario has an item I want-sent him messages through the eBay system twice-never responded.

Item did not sell and now has relisted it........


----------

